# my recaro seat doesn´t work



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have an Audi S3, and my recaro seat just went all the way up, and doesn´t come down anymore, any suggstions????
or is there any DIY of how can I take out the seat and fix it by myself?


----------



## audi500 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: my recaro seat doesn´t work (riggz_racing)*

Have noway to help u~
sorry...


----------

